# Kalibrierung Drehmomentschlüssel - speziell Syntace/Würth/Norbar



## TheJohnny (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie oft sollte man seinen Drehmomentschlüssel kalibrieren lassen und wo soll/kann man dies machen?
Für mich geht es speziell um den Syntace Torque Wrench 1-20 bzw. den Würth/Norbar Drehmomentschlüssel 4-20 Nm.

Bei Syntace ist dies für 20 EUR möglich, aber Syntace kalibriert trotz der Baugleichheit nur mit "Syntace" gelabelte Drehmomentschlüssel.
Norbar verweist an Würth.
Bei Würth schwankt der Preis zwischen 20 und 40 EUR. Man soll sich aber vorher eine Kundennummer in einer der 207 (oder 270?) Niederlassungen geben lassen und den Drehmomentschlüssel über diese Niederlassung einschicken lassen.
Anrufe bei Niederlassungen ergaben aber, dass diese nur mit gewerblichen Kunden zusammenarbeiten. Als Tipp wurde geraten, den Drehmomentschlüssel über einen befreundeten Gewerbetreibenden, der mit Würth-Werkzeugen arbeitet, einschicken zu lassen. Der eine Händler wunderte sich sogar, wie Internet-Fahrradshops an Würth Drehmomentschlüssel zum Verkauf an Endkunden kämen und sprach von "dunklen Kanälen".

Als positive Gegenbeispiele:
Hazet und Gedore/Rahsol führen eine kostenlose Kalibrierung durch.
Bei Gedore/Rahsol kostet eine Reparatur pauschal 25 EUR.
Dies ist auch für Privatpersonen möglich.

Alle Firmen empfehlen übrigens eine jährliche Kalibrierung.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich meinen Würth/Norbar Drehmomentschlüssel kostengünstig kalibrieren lassen kann - gerade bei den kleinen Drehmomentwerten ist es ja wichtig, dass die Abweichung nicht so gross ist.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Lateralus (11. September 2008)

Ich drehe meinen Syntace-Schlüssel immer wieder aufs Minimum und mache mir darüber keine Gedanken. Da mit der Zeit die Federspannnug ja wahrscheinlich abnehmen wird, besteht keine Gefahr, seine Bauteile zu überlasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urvi (11. September 2008)

Warum nicht mal in der Fahrradwerkstatt Deines Vertrauens nachfragen??!
Bei meinem Freundlichen ist das gar kein Problem. Die lassen ihre Schlüssel auch jährlich kalibrieren.
Wenn ich dann selbst mal wissen möchte, wie sehr der eigene abweicht, geh ich hin und lass ihn mit dem kalibrierten gegenchecken.
So lange alles i.O. ist, braucht man seinen ja nicht einschicken. Zumal die Schlüssel, für die die Firmen eine jährliche Prüfung empfehlen, ja auch jeden Tag in Gebrauch sind und somit einem ungleich höherem "Verschleiss" unterliegen.

urvi


----------



## speedy_gonzales (11. September 2008)

Bei der im Privatbereich doch relativ seltenen Nutzung würde ich mir bei einem hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel in den ersten 10 Jahren ganz sicher keine Gedanken über eine mögliche Abweichung machen, wenn der Schlüssel beim Lagern immer zurück auf "Null" (gemeint ist der kleinste Skalenwert) gestellt wird und auch ansonsten nur sachgemäß verwendet wird (keine Überlastung, usw.). 

Der Hersteller der Syntace- und Würth-Schlüssel ist meines Wissens die Firma Matador (www.matador.de), ein relativ unbekannter deutscher Hersteller von sehr hochwertigen Handwerkzeugen:

Prospekt Matador Drehmomentschlüssel

Ich würde dort mal nachfragen, aber vielleicht kauft Matador die Dremos ja auch nur zu 




urvi schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann selbst mal wissen möchte, wie sehr der eigene abweicht, geh ich hin und lass ihn mit dem kalibrierten gegenchecken.



"Gegenchecken" mit einem anderen Drehmomentschlüssel ist immer relativ ungenau, wenn dies z.B. nur durch abwechselndes Anziehen einer Schraubverbindung mit gleichem Drehmoment überprüft wird (Stichworte Gleitreibung<=>Haftreibung, Losbrechmoment, usw.).

Hierzu bedarf es normalerweise eines speziellen Prüfgerätes für Drehmomentschlüssel, wenn man eine ausreichende Genauigkeit erreichen will!


----------



## xrated (11. September 2008)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Als positive Gegenbeispiele:
> Hazet und Gedore/Rahsol führen eine kostenlose Kalibrierung durch.



Gedore ja aber bei Hazet ist es anders:

#7  von Dieter Michels (HAZET-WERK)  30.11.2004 16:18:04   
Eine kurze Aktualisierung:
seit Februar diesen Jahres nimmt HAZET für das Überprüfen, ggf. Justieren und Zertifizieren eine Service-Gebühr in Höhe von 8,-- Euro + MwSt.
Diese kleine Gebühr wurde notwendig, da wir ja neben der Arbeit auch noch den für den Kunden kostenfreien Rückversand übernehmen. 
Viele Grüße
Dieter Michels (HAZET-WERK)


----------



## TheJohnny (11. September 2008)

speedy_gonzales schrieb:


> Bei der im Privatbereich doch relativ seltenen Nutzung würde ich mir bei einem hochwertigen Drehmomentschlüssel in den ersten 10 Jahren ganz sicher keine Gedanken über eine mögliche Abweichung machen, wenn der Schlüssel beim Lagern immer zurück auf "Null" (gemeint ist der kleinste Skalenwert) gestellt wird und auch ansonsten nur sachgemäß verwendet wird (keine Überlastung, usw.).



Ja, vielleicht kann man sich damit "beruhigen". 



> Der Hersteller der Syntace- und Würth-Schlüssel ist meines Wissens die Firma Matador (www.matador.de), ein relativ unbekannter deutscher Hersteller von sehr hochwertigen Handwerkzeugen:
> [...]



Das ist interessant. Bisher dachte ich immer, Norbar aus England produziert für Würth und Syntace. Aber der Drehmomentschlüssel aus der pdf-Datei sieht genauso aus (siehe angehängtes Bild).

Wer stellt diese Schlüssel nun her?

Vielleicht kann man bei Matador kostengünstig kalibrieren lassen.


----------



## TheJohnny (12. September 2008)

Anfragen bei (Fahrrad-)Händlern, die den Würth Drehmomentschlüssel verkaufen ergaben, dass man sich an Würth zwecks Kalibrierung wenden soll. Würth sagt dazu ja - siehe oben - man soll sich an die Händler wenden.


----------



## Kayn (12. September 2008)

denk es ist norbar, die das ding auf auftrag mit gewünschten labelaufdruck in fernost herstellen lassen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (13. September 2008)

Dinge die DiWelt nicht braucht!


----------



## Winky (13. September 2008)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Dinge die DiWelt nicht braucht![/QUOTE
> 
> Genau, sagt mein Kumpel auch immer und ich weiß, 2 Umwerfer schrauben hat er schon demoliert.
> Und das beste kommt noch,von Beruf ist er Mechaniker und außerdem was wäre die Welt doch arm, wenn es für erwachsene Kinder keine Spielzeuge gäbe.


----------



## Dbug (13. September 2008)

wo bekomme ich denn den matador überhaupt? und was soll der kosten? der 6176.. ?
google findet nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. September 2008)

*klugscheiss* es heißt justieren und nicht kalibrieren, nicht zu verwechseln mit prüfen und eichen


----------



## norman68 (14. September 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> *klugscheiss* es heißt justieren und nicht kalibrieren, nicht zu verwechseln mit prüfen und eichen



Um es genauer zu sagen wird der Drehmo erst neu kalibriert und danach neu justiert.


----------



## TheJohnny (15. September 2008)

Der Matador kostet 90 EUR.

Ein Gespräch mit Matador ergab, dass deren Drehmomentschlüssel zur Kalibrierung nach England zu Norbar geschickt würden und Norbar für Matador, Synatce, Würth etc. fertigen würde. Eine Kalibrierung dieser Drehmomentschlüssel sei preislich eigentlich nicht vorgesehen -  da zu teuer. Man solle sich lieber wieder einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## urvi (15. September 2008)

@speedy_gonzales

Mit Gegenchecken meinte ich Drehmo vs. Drehmo direkt verbunden über ein passendes Sechskantbit (gibt's bei meinem Freundlichen und sollte, denk ich auch jede grössere Werkstatt haben).
Mir ist auch klar, dass das Ganze eine richtige Kalibrierung/Neujustage nicht wirklich ersetzt, allerdings weiss man auf diesem Weg wenigstens ungefähr, ob man seinen Schlüssel doch noch nicht für mitunter nicht wenig Geld einschicken braucht/muss.
Und darum ging's mir.

urvi


----------



## sheer good (16. September 2008)

xrated schrieb:


> Gedore ja aber bei Hazet ist es anders:
> 
> #7  von Dieter Michels (HAZET-WERK)  30.11.2004 16:18:04
> Eine kurze Aktualisierung:
> ...



kostet mittlerweile bei hazet nicht mehr nur 8 euro, sondern ab 40.


----------



## TheJohnny (17. September 2008)

urvi schrieb:


> @speedy_gonzales
> 
> Mit Gegenchecken meinte ich Drehmo vs. Drehmo direkt verbunden über ein passendes Sechskantbit (gibt's bei meinem Freundlichen und sollte, denk ich auch jede grössere Werkstatt haben).
> Mir ist auch klar, dass das Ganze eine richtige Kalibrierung/Neujustage nicht wirklich ersetzt, allerdings weiss man auf diesem Weg wenigstens ungefähr, ob man seinen Schlüssel doch noch nicht für mitunter nicht wenig Geld einschicken braucht/muss.
> ...



Wie funktioniert das?

Ich habe einen Drehmomentschlüssel, von dem ich meine, dass er gut kalibriert ist und meinen zu testenden.
Ich stelle beide auf denselben Wert.
Ich drehe beide.
Wenn beide zur gleichen Zeit klicken - gut.
Wenn meiner zu früh klickt, habe ich eine Abweichung nach unten, wenn meiner zu spät klickt, habe ich eine Abweichung nach oben.

Ist das so richtig beschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (17. September 2008)

Mal so nebenbei...

Warum empfehlen eigentlich alle Bikezeitschriften den Drehmomentschlüssel von Syntace, obwohl die anderen baugleichen Modelle viel günstiger sind?


----------



## Pillemansausack (17. September 2008)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Ich habe einen Drehmomentschlüssel, von dem ich meine, dass er gut kalibriert ist und meinen zu testenden.
> Ich stelle beide auf denselben Wert.
> ...



Theoretisch hört sich das gut an, in der Praxis und mit den geringen Drehmomenten von den Schlüsselchen aber niemals, Ungenauigkeit > 50% Also halte lieber einen angefeuchteten Finger in die Luft oder lese im Kaffeesatz.
Durch verdrehen oder verwinden von dem einen Schlüssel bekommst Du soviel Abweichung da rein,  ... laßt so etwas lieber .....


----------



## Pillemansausack (17. September 2008)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei...
> 
> Warum empfehlen eigentlich alle Bikezeitschriften den Drehmomentschlüssel von Syntace, obwohl die anderen baugleichen Modelle viel günstiger sind?



Die Bikezeitschriften sind ja auch nicht unabhängig  und wer gut schmiert, der gut verdient oder war es fährt


----------



## Dbug (17. September 2008)

Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing...


----------



## relaxo_ (18. September 2008)

auf die gefahr hin mich zu blamieren,

wieso nicht einfach ne kleine stange an ein bit löten/schweissen/kleben und ein sehr feines newtonmeter dranhängen? ok, braucht man evtl. 2 leute oder ne werkbank zum fixieren, aber sonst...


----------



## Nway (18. September 2008)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei...
> 
> Warum empfehlen eigentlich alle Bikezeitschriften den Drehmomentschlüssel von Syntace, obwohl die anderen baugleichen Modelle viel günstiger sind?



Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Drehmomentschlüssel bin; kann mir jemand die ein oder andere Modellalternative zum Syntacetool nennen?


----------



## hexxagon (18. September 2008)

Kauf dir was ordentliches! NICHT im Bikemarkt oder Motorradshop!

Gedore / Rahsol (Kalibrierung für schmales Geld)
Stahlwille
Hazet

Bei Gedore kannst du die Torcofix Serie nehmen, die ist nicht ganz so teuer!


----------



## Lateralus (18. September 2008)

Hab nicht alles neue gelesen, aber gestern bei Syntace angerufen. 8 Jahre kann man das Torque Tool laut deren Aussage ohne neue Kalibrierung nutzen, wenn man immer wieder schön aufs Minimum zurückdreht. Dann einschicken, 25 zahlen und das Ding ist neu kalibriert.


----------



## TheJohnny (24. September 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hab nicht alles neue gelesen, aber gestern bei Syntace angerufen. 8 Jahre kann man das Torque Tool laut deren Aussage ohne neue Kalibrierung nutzen, wenn man immer wieder schön aufs Minimum zurückdreht. Dann einschicken, 25 zahlen und das Ding ist neu kalibriert.



Der Hersteller - Norbar aus England - schreibt zur Kalibrierung: "Our standards recommend that a torque wrench is calibrated at least every 12 months, every 5000 cycles or whenever the wrench receives damage."

Also kann man es im Endeffekt machen, wie man will.


----------



## schlusi (11. November 2008)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> H
> Als positive Gegenbeispiele:
> Hazet und Gedore/Rahsol führen eine kostenlose Kalibrierung durch.



Sicher das Rahsol das kostenlos macht? 
Dann würd ich da ja glatt mal meinen Drehmometer hinschicken 

Edit: Tja... google hilft wohl... 

http://www.gedore.de/products/data/14/pe_98764_854_1_service_flyer_d.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nataschamaus (11. November 2008)

Weiss einer was über die Kalibrierung von Stahlwille-Dremos?? Wo und wie teuer ??


----------



## quattrors2 (18. Juni 2012)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Weiss einer was über die Kalibrierung von Stahlwille-Dremos?? Wo und wie teuer ??



Würe mich auch interessieren. Und ist das im privaten Gebrauch wirklich jährlich nötig, auch wenn ich den Schlüssel nur 5 mal im Jahr benutze?
Speziell bei Stahlwille ist ja keine Feder die entspannt werden muss sondern ein Drehstab.


----------



## Tobias Claren (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei Stahlwille kostet die Kalibrierung/Justierung (der Mitarbeiter dort sagte, dass man das reine Prüfen des Ist-Wertes als "Kalibrierung", und das Ändern als "Justieren" bezeichnet) 43,20 bis 400Nm.

Kostenlos scheint es nirgendwo mehr zu geben.

Für Werkstätten wird es also interessant sich selbst ein Kalibriergerät zuzulegen. Dann müssen sie nur noch für die Kalibrierung des Kalibriergerätes bezahlen.

Für Privatpersonen ist die DIY-Methode mit Schraubstock und Gewicht evtl. ausreichend.





relaxo_ schrieb:


> auf die gefahr hin mich zu blamieren,
> 
> wieso nicht einfach ne kleine stange an ein bit löten/schweissen/kleben und ein sehr feines newtonmeter dranhängen? ok, braucht man evtl. 2 leute oder ne werkbank zum fixieren, aber sonst...



OK, beim MTB reicht evtl. ein Bit.
Ich würde einfach den Sechskant des Schlüssel selbst in den Schraubstock spannen.
Dann das Griffende des auf Neutral gestellten Schlüssels waagerecht auf eine genaue Waage (1gr Küchenwage...) legen.
Dann den Schlüssel auf Maximalwert einstellen, eine Stelle suchen, wo man ein Gewicht anhängen kann (z.B. ein Eimer mit schmalem Drahtbügel), und ein langsam ein Gewicht einfüllen. Z.B. Sand oder Wasser.
Wenn es knackt aufhören, und den Eimer wiegen.
Dazu das zuvor gemessene Gewicht des Schlüssels (nicht des Schlüssels lose, sondern wie beschrieben nur des Gewichtes am Griffende) rechnen, und zusammen mit dem Abstand vom Drehpunkt zum Auflagepunkt des Eimer-Drahtbügel den Nm-Wert ermitteln.
Dieser sollte im Idealfall dem eingestellten Wert entsprechen.
Idealerweise macht man das einmal mit einem frisch kalibrierten Schlüssel, um die Methode an sich auf ihre Genauigkeit zu testen.
Den Eimer mit Drahtbügel wählte ich hier nur, weil so ein Drahtbügel sehr schmal ist, und dadurch die Auflagefläche sehr schmal ist. Also sehr genau zu bestimmen.
Es kann auch ein beliebeiges anderes Gewicht sein, wenn man es z.B. mit einem Draht oder Schnur daran hängt.


----------

